# Workers Comp Costs



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I had to go to Workers Comp Court on Thursday last week for my knee injury. What an experience that was. The case right before mine was this guy that claimed to have been hurt in a fall on a job site but none of the doctors that had given reports could relate his neck injuries to a fall the way he described. So instead of tossing the liar out of court, the insurance company decides to give him $5000 in a lump sum and have him sign a document that he won't pursue any further legal action in the matter. Ray Charles could have seen this guy was full of crap on the stand, he couldn't look anyone in the eye and he could hardly be heard he was whispering so low. No wonder the cost of insurance is so high when they pay out on bogus crap like that. I tore the meniscus in four places and had all the cartilage ripped off my knee, we settled on $10k, with little fuss because I am suing the place the injury occured. If I win the insurance company gets their money repaid.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

IMO, this is a problem for all insurance.
Insurance fraud is a big reason for high premiums.
The insurance company probably thought the $5k was the cheaper way to go, than perusing this further, incurring more legal fees, etc.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> IMO, this is a problem for all insurance.
> Insurance fraud is a big reason for high premiums.
> The insurance company probably thought the $5k was the cheaper way to go, than perusing this further, incurring more legal fees, etc.


This guy looked like the was lying when he stated his name. It pissed me off to witness the whole thing.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> IMO, this is a problem for all insurance.
> Insurance fraud is a big reason for high premiums.
> The insurance company probably thought the $5k was the cheaper way to go, than perusing this further, incurring more legal fees, etc.


 
-Yes, it is cheaper, for THIS case on THIS day to settle and be done with it. But the problem with the "settle now" logic is that it breeds MORE fraud in the future. And don't think the whole legal industry isn't aware of this - it keeps them employed too.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> -Yes, it is cheaper, for THIS case on THIS day to settle and be done with it. But the problem with the "settle now" logic is that it breeds MORE fraud in the future. And don't think the whole legal industry isn't aware of this - it keeps them employed too.


I agree entirely.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I heard one story about one guy make pretty serious fraud and got him on the veido tape and that guy have to pay back all the cost and I am not sure but heard that the other person whom done the paper work for this guy got busted as well.

That one thing with veido tape they can nail the dolts right on the spot.

Merci,Marc


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I heard one story about one guy make pretty serious fraud and got him on the veido tape and that guy have to pay back all the cost and I am not sure but heard that the other person whom done the paper work for this guy got busted as well.
> 
> That one thing with veido tape they can nail the dolts right on the spot.
> 
> Merci,Marc


 
It's just too bad that they don't do it more and catch the cheaters more often.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> It's just too bad that they don't do it more and catch the cheaters more often.


 Amen to that brother, my insurance costs have gone up over £150.00 in the last year, I asked why as I have made no claims. The reply I got was, because of some huge compensation pay-outs.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> Amen to that brother, my insurance costs have gone up over £150.00 in the last year, I asked why as I have made no claims. The reply I got was, because of some huge compensation pay-outs.


Yeah it sucks when your paying for something that you didn't have anything to do with.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I feel if a guy gets legitimately hurt at work he deserves what he deserves, the best our insurance can provide. Do not screw with him, do not leave him hanging.


BUT in the few cases we have had it seems that we were screwed,

1st Guy claims he fell off a ladder 2 year apprentice was doing what he was told NOT TOO, working hot on a light and standing on top of a 4 foot ladder. This was the 2nd claim he had and he ended up getting $52,000.00.

Cannot discuss other cases as they are pending. But were the same basic thing guys not obeying company policy.

BUT I have also know cases were legitimate injuries were denied and or delayed payment to the point where the guy had to file bankruptcy.


----------



## philip657 (Dec 15, 2007)

its sickaning 

last cristmass i got my hand cought in a granding wheel it was an acadent and there was not much that could have prevented it better.
as an apprentice my colllege came in and pulled me away and said i hope you are going to sue them.

i dont get it why are colleges going into work places trying to get there students to sue there companeys i just dont get it.

just my pennys worth


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Understand I have been hurt, loped off two finger tips, thumb tip, almost ripped my other thumb off, blew a hole in my arm, second degree burns on both hands. BUT there were accidents and all accidents are preventable.

Safety first, Oh and my hand doctor told me to find another doctor next time.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

Accidents ARE preventable and SOP's are in place, if you get hurt then it's your own fault for being careless. We were doing a tenant upfit and removing old lay-ins and replacing with new, I stressed and supplied "*WEAR YOUR GLOVES*" Well after lunch I guess they needed to be re-trained but the guy pulls the fixture out of the ceiling, lets it slide down through his hands (ungloved) to the guy on the ground. Lays his hand open between his thumb and index finger(23 stitches), bleeds all over the brand new carpet (that had to be replaced), the other guy takes him to Patient First, they both sit there for 4 hours, of course expecting to be paid, (he was on the job) should I have to pay for that? He was required to have a D & A screen which he had a .01 BAC which the claim was denied and he was terminated. I've been in the trade for 24 years and 3 months and have NEVER had a lost time or WC claim. This is why codes/rules change so much is to _TRY_ to protect people from themselves and everyone else has to pay for it. Union or non-union, noone should ever be in a situation that is to jeopardize your safety or that of others, if you do, then it should be your own fault and YOU should be held accountable.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MY friend own's a company the performs rigging, back injuries are common. Had a guy go out on 100% disability with a back injury, 6 months later the IDIOT was doing landscaping on the street where my friends business is located. The guy was digging a hole, they got him on cell phone camera and video.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

brian john said:


> MY friend own's a company the performs rigging, back injuries are common. Had a guy go out on 100% disability with a back injury, 6 months later the IDIOT was doing landscaping on the street where my friends business is located. The guy was digging a hole, they got him on cell phone camera and video.


Just goes to show you, can't make a brain surgeon out of a ditch digger.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*more workmans comp scams*

Here are some links on youtube. There is a few where they go out and catch these people. Over the past few years the insurance companies and local workman’s comp agency have been going after these guys. Unfortunately they do not really have the man power, so they end up hiring PI's which costs even more money. And the problem is so rampant they only catch a few I suspect.



We pay very little for workmans comp currently. I am not looking forward to the day when we have a big warehouse.....sigh. I think that is why so many people these days make all their employees a 1099. That is a big ole can of worms though also.

JJ


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Aiken Colon said:


> Here are some links on youtube....



Ummm ... can't seem to find your links.... :blink:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Ummm ... can't seem to find your links.... :blink:


hehe long day, might help if I threw the link in :blink:

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=workmans+comp+scam&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> I heard one story about one guy make pretty serious fraud and got him on the veido tape and that guy have to pay back all the cost and I am not sure but heard that the other person whom done the paper work for this guy got busted as well.
> 
> That one thing with veido tape they can nail the dolts right on the spot.
> 
> Merci,Marc


Not always...

In NY I could be out on comp and do anything I want in my backyard (behind a privacy fence) or within my home IFO an open window (workout or do jumping jacks) or inside my garages even with the doors wide open. All within full view of a public street or sidewalk... but any investigative photos or video taken of me in those areas within my home or within my yard where I have a reasonable expectation of privacy is not admissable in court.


----------

